# Erzwungene Einwahl mit Klatro / BT Nexnet



## Unregistriert (16 November 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Problem:

ich hatte in der Vergangenheit den Call-by-Call Provider Web.de Smartsurfer genutzt. Offenbar habe ich irgendwann einmal den falschen Zugang gewählt - jedenfalls wurden ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ohne mein Wissen alle meine Internetverbindungen ausschliesslich über eine Rufnummer getätigt (Klatro Online 019351992), was ich natürlich erst bei der nächsten Abrechnung bemerkte. Die natürlich auch extrem teuer war, meine Online-Kosten überstiegen in diesem Monat die üblichen Verbindungskosten ca. um das 5-7 fache. Und üblicherweise nutze ich verschiedene Anbieter, nicht nur einen einzigen.

Ich hielt dies für einen Abrechnungsfehler, hoffte auf Einmaligkeit + habe aus Zeit- und Erfahrungsmangel gezahlt und wie gewohnt weitergesurft, zumal Antivir und diverse andere Spyfinder nichts Verdächtiges auf meinem Rechner entdeckten. Nachdem dasselbe einen Monat später nochmals passierte habe ich mit meinen 'normalen' Computerkenntnissen recherchiert + einen sogenannten Smartlink gefunden (den ich nicht angelegt habe!), der die Verbindung mit o.g. Nummer erzwang.  Seit ich diese Nummer gelöscht habe ist Ruhe. Aber: ich habe 2 Forderungen von Nexnet nicht gezahlt, da ich einen Dialer hinter dieser Angelegenheit vermute. Außerdem habe ich Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt gestellt, Problem scheint das Herausfinden des Verantwortlichen zu sein (Nexnet ist nur Inkasso, BT nur Reseller, Klatro stellt nur die Nummern, kümmert sich aber nicht um die technische Abwicklung..). 

Und hier meine Frage: hat jemand ein vergleichbares Problem? Was unternommen? Was erreicht?

Die Gegenseite ist übrigens ihrerseits inzwischen bei Mahnung durch Rechtsanwalt mit Klageandrohung angekommen. Man zieht sich auf den Standpunkt zurück der Smartsurfer wäre nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand gewesen und hätte veraltete Tarife angezeigt (wozu ich nur sagen kann: ich HABE mich aber nicht wissentlich mit nur einem Anbieter eingewählt! Und Smartsurfer hat die Verbindung mit anderen Anbietern auch angezeigt!)

Grüsschen
Sylvie


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2006)

*AW: Erzwungene Einwahl mit Klatro / BT Nexnet*

Dieses Problem habe ich schon öfter erlebt. Deine Argumentation mit dem Smartsurfer ist eben das Problem - für die Verbindungen (womit und wohin) bist allein du verantwortlich und der gewählte Dienstleister (egal durch was) hat einen Anspruch auf Vergütung seiner Leistung. Wenn es andere, zur gleichen Zeit günstigere Anbieter gegeben hat, dann ist das nicht das Problem des genutzten Dienstleisters sondern deines.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2006)

*AW: Erzwungene Einwahl mit Klatro / BT Nexnet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn es andere, zur gleichen Zeit günstigere Anbieter gegeben hat, dann ist das nicht das Problem des genutzten Dienstleisters sondern deines.


ACK

Ein Beispiel aus dem Alltag zum Vergleich: gesetzt den Fall es gibt einen Hotelführer,
der preiswerte  Hotels auflistet und ein Gast übernachtet daraufhin in einem Hotel, das als besonders 
preiswert/billig angepriesen wird, kann er wohl kaum am nächsten Morgen die Bezahlung verweigern 
weil er am Morgen festgestellt hat, dass es noch billigere Hotels im Ort gibt


----------



## Bergassessor (25 April 2008)

*AW: Erzwungene Einwahl mit Klatro / BT Nexnet*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dieses Problem habe ich schon öfter erlebt. Deine Argumentation mit dem Smartsurfer ist eben das Problem - für die Verbindungen (womit und wohin) bist allein du verantwortlich und der gewählte Dienstleister (egal durch was) hat einen Anspruch auf Vergütung seiner Leistung. Wenn es andere, zur gleichen Zeit günstigere Anbieter gegeben hat, dann ist das nicht das Problem des genutzten Dienstleisters sondern deines.



Für die Verbindung ja, für die korrekte Abrechnung nein! Und ein Anspruch auf Vergütung hat er nur für die erbrachte Leistung zu dem vorher vereinbarten Preis.

Klatro/BT Germany/Telekom haben bei mir nämlich falsch abgerechnet. Deshalb ist die Rechnung vom Grunde nach (Zeiten abgerechnet, wo keiner im Netz war) und der Höhe nach (z.B. nach Gutdünken doppelt abgerechnet).


----------

